# problem z przesunietym czasem do przodu

## zlomek

Troche wkurzający problem, godzina wyswietlana na panelu kde jest przesunięta o jedną do przodu, 

Poprawny czas to:

```
zlomek ~ # date 

Sat Jan 16 13:41:27 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2010

```

```
lomek ~ # hwclock 

Sat Jan 16 13:41:52 2010  -0.938981 seconds

```

Czas z panelu gnoma to 14:42  czyli o godzine za późno, jak to zmienić ? 

Zawartość hwclock: 

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

clock="UTC"

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="NO"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

```

zlomek ~ # cat /etc/timezone 

```

Europe/Warsaw

```

Last edited by zlomek on Sat Jan 16, 2010 5:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## c0oba

A gnome nie ma swoich stref czasowych? Gdzies po kliknieciu na zegarek powinny byc ustawienia czasu, dokladnie ci nie powiem, bo moj gnome ciagle nie zyje:<

----------

## zlomek

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> A gnome nie ma swoich stref czasowych? Gdzies po kliknieciu na zegarek powinny byc ustawienia czasu, dokladnie ci nie powiem, bo moj gnome ciagle nie zyje:<

 

Korzystam obecnie z kde 4.3 gnoma olałem bo nie miał shutdown, tyle sie nad zrobieniem tego nasiedziałem i nic, ale tam systuacja z godziną wygląda dokładnie tak samo.

Korzystam z ~amd64. Ustawienia czasu sa jak pisałem na Europa/ Warszawa, zanógnow w pliku konfiguracyjnym jak i w graficznym w Ustawieniach systemowych -> data i czas.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl

hwclock --utc --systohc

rm -f /etc/adjtime

/etc/init.d/hwclock restart

```

----------

## zlomek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl
> 
> ...

 

działa super w systemie. 

Po tym zabiegu  godzina w biosie jest do tyłu o 1, jest to mała wadą, sam jeszcze nie wiem jakie mogą być konsekwencje tego przy innych systemch.

----------

## soban_

Przed chwila to ustawilem i mialem problem z czasem pod windowsem tak wiec: /etc/conf.d/hwclock

 *Quote:*   

> clock="local"

 

nastepnie:

```
/etc/init.d/hwclock restart
```

----------

## SlashBeast

@zlomek godzina w biosie ma byc o godzine do tylu, skoro uzywasz czasu UTC. bierze czas z biosu, bierze poprawke na strefe czasowa i taki zegar daje w systemie. Jak chcesz miec dualboota z windowsem to ustaw local.

@soban_ wykaz troche sprytu, skoro masz local to daj --local zamiast --utc do hwclocka.

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> @soban_ wykaz troche sprytu, skoro masz local to daj --local zamiast --utc do hwclocka.

 

Fakt, dzieki, ale ogolnie wtedy z UTC w windowsie tez mi zle dzialalo. (recznie w biosie zwiekszylem o 1h) - w kazdym badz razie juz trybi  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz miec dualboota z windowsem to ustaw local.

 

jak pogooglacie, to znajdziecie wpis w rejestr windowsa, który sprawi, że będzie on poprawnie widział czas UTC. Testowałem na Viście i niestety - raz działało poprawnie, raz nie (czyli jak sam windows).

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Jak chcesz miec dualboota z windowsem to ustaw local. 
> 
> jak pogooglacie (...) Testowałem na Viście i niestety - raz działało poprawnie, raz nie (...)

 

Albo to ja zle widze - albo w koncu z googlowaniem to nie do konca dziala, wiec nie widze sensu z tym googlowaniem - tylko po prostu ustawic local. 

Przy UTC mialem tez +1h na virtualboxe z windowsem 7.

----------

## Raku

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   Jak chcesz miec dualboota z windowsem to ustaw local. 
> 
> jak pogooglacie (...) Testowałem na Viście i niestety - raz działało poprawnie, raz nie (...) 
> 
> Albo to ja zle widze - albo w koncu z googlowaniem to nie do konca dziala, 

 

Rozumiem, że wpisanie w google trzech słów: 'windows utc registry' i wybranie pierwszego linku przerosło twoje możliwości?

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Raku wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   Jak chcesz miec dualboota z windowsem to ustaw local. 
> 
> jak pogooglacie (...) Testowałem na Viście i niestety - raz działało poprawnie, raz nie (...) 
> 
> Albo to ja zle widze - albo w koncu z googlowaniem to nie do konca dziala,  
> ...

 

Czy ktos pisal cos o postcount++ - czy mi sie wydaje? Gdy ja powiem glupote to jej dalej nie ciagne. Gdzie ja napisalem wyzej ze problemem jest wyszukanie na googlach? A jesli sensu nie zrozumiales, to chodzi o to: ze gdy zrobisz ustawienia w registry windowsa to i tak efekt jest ten sam bo napisales ze:  *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Testowałem na Viście i niestety - raz działało poprawnie, raz nie

 

----------

## Raku

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> A jesli sensu nie zrozumiales, to chodzi o to: ze gdy zrobisz ustawienia w registry windowsa to i tak efekt jest ten sam

 

Testowałem to pewien czas temu (rok?), jak miałem jeszcze czas używać windows. Testowałem wyłącznie pod vistą. Od tego czasu MS opublikował mnóstwo łat, wyszedł też nowy windows 7. Może coś zostało w tej kwestii poprawione? Nie mam pojęcia, bo nie używam na co dzień tego systemu. Skoro jest taka funkcjonalność, to można ją sprawdzić - być może zadziała, być może nie (tak samo jak sieć pod moim windowsem - raz działała, raz nie).

----------

## plusz01

Ja mam zegar na GMT i dziala mi poprawnie i na windzie i na linuxie

----------

## newfuntek

```
emerge ntp
```

a potem rc-update add ntp-client default; /etc/init.d/ntp-client start;

z sieci ustawia czas, też przejściowo miałem ten problem (może /etc/localtime) i pomagało ustawianie czasu przez sieć.

----------

